# Monkeypox cases under investigation in Canada as outbreak spreads in Europe, U.S.



## GoneFishin (May 18, 2022)

*Monkeypox cases under investigation in Canada as outbreak spreads in Europe, U.S.*

https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/monkeypox-canada-quebec-europe-us-outbreak-1.6458523


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2022)

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/monkeypox-hits-europe.71343/


----------



## JustBonee (May 18, 2022)

Ewwwwww   ...  isn't it a virus  that started  spreading from  the Congo in Africa?  

Smallpox vaccine is something that stops it.   No?


----------



## GoneFishin (May 18, 2022)




----------



## JonSR77 (May 18, 2022)

GoneFishin said:


> *Monkeypox cases under investigation in Canada as outbreak spreads in Europe, U.S.*
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/monkeypox-canada-quebec-europe-us-outbreak-1.6458523



Ugh. It's like we get no break.

But, I am sure that the professionals are on this.

COVID has been a very unique case.  Most of the time, the professionals come in and reign these diseases in...and very quickly.


----------



## GoneFishin (May 19, 2022)

Montreal investigating up to 13 possible cases of monkeypox: report

https://www.thestar.com/news/canada...to-13-possible-cases-of-monkeypox-report.html


----------



## GoneFishin (May 19, 2022)

World Health Organization:
Monkeypox

https://www.who.int/news-room/fact-sheets/detail/monkeypox


----------



## GoneFishin (May 19, 2022)

*Monkeypox is now in Canada. Here’s what we know so far*

https://www.thestar.com/news/canada...-now-in-canada-heres-what-we-know-so-far.html


----------



## RadishRose (May 19, 2022)

It looks horrific.
That poor child....


----------



## GoneFishin (May 19, 2022)

*13 suspected cases of rare monkeypox detected in Canada*
https://dailyhive.com/vancouver/monkeypox-montreal-cases


----------



## GoneFishin (May 19, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> It looks horrific.
> That poor child....


I know. I was repulsed when I first seen it.


----------



## GoneFishin (May 19, 2022)

*What To Know About The Monkeypox Cases Spotted In Canada*, Europe & The United States 
https://www.narcity.com/monkeypox-cases-canada-europe-united-states


----------



## GoneFishin (May 19, 2022)

Covid and now this!


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 19, 2022)

What is monkeypox? Here's what you need to know​


----------



## GoneFishin (May 19, 2022)

*Toronto Public Health ‘not aware’ of any local cases of monkeypox*

https://globalnews.ca/news/8848056/toronto-public-health-monkeypox-not-aware-cases/


----------



## GoneFishin (May 20, 2022)

*Monkeypox sign of disease ‘new normal’?*

https://theworldnews.net/ca-news/monkeypox-sign-of-disease-new-normal


----------



## Bellbird (May 20, 2022)

I saw on tv last night, there are 2 cases in Australia, and it's very contagious so it won't be long before it's made it's away to New Zealand.


----------



## GoneFishin (May 21, 2022)

*WHO working on more monkeypox guidance as cases rise: senior adviser*

https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/who-w...idance-as-cases-rise-senior-adviser-1.5913759


----------



## GoneFishin (May 23, 2022)

WHO says no evidence monkeypox virus has mutated 

https://nationalpost.com/pmn/health-pmn/who-says-no-evidence-monkeypox-virus-has-mutated


----------



## timoc (May 24, 2022)

If I developed so much as a pimple now I'd be concerned, well I wouldn't want my friends shunning me, would I, besides, I'm ugly enough.


----------



## GoneFishin (May 26, 2022)

*Quebec to start vaccinating against monkeypox as cases climb to 25*

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/monkeypox-vaccine-quebec-1.6466449


----------



## GoneFishin (May 26, 2022)

*Monkeypox in Toronto: 2 suspected cases, 2 probable cases under investigation*

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/toronto-monkeypox-cases-1.6465192


----------



## oldpop (May 26, 2022)

It has gotten so everyday I ask myself what is next?


----------



## GoneFishin (May 26, 2022)

I think we all have been asking that question.


----------



## GoneFishin (May 30, 2022)

*Unlikely monkeypox outbreak will lead to pandemic: WHO*

https://torontosun.com/news/world/unlikely-monkeypox-outbreak-will-lead-to-pandemic-who
https://www.reuters.com/business/he...break-will-lead-pandemic-says-who-2022-05-30/


----------



## GoneFishin (May 30, 2022)

*Toronto officials investigating more cases of monkeypox*

https://toronto.ctvnews.ca/toronto-officials-investigating-more-cases-of-monkeypox-1.5924907


----------



## Don M. (May 30, 2022)

Here's another "Take" on monkeypox...............

https://www.yahoo.com/news/monkeypox-spreading-during-sex-actually-052450288.html


----------



## ElCastor (May 30, 2022)

GoneFishin said:


> *Monkeypox cases under investigation in Canada as outbreak spreads in Europe, U.S.*
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/monkeypox-canada-quebec-europe-us-outbreak-1.6458523


As one (or both?) of the articles in your post indicated, Monkeypox has so far largely been a disease of MSM. It's not nearly as transmissible as COVID or the seasonal flu.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jun 1, 2022)

*Monkeypox warnings 'went ignored,' and now world must brace for more outbreaks: scientists*

https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/monkeypox-warnings-ignored-outbreaks-1.6472148


----------



## GoneFishin (Jun 3, 2022)

*1 case of monkeypox confirmed in Alberta*

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/1-case-of-monkeypox-confirmed-in-alberta-1.6475639


----------



## GoneFishin (Jun 8, 2022)

*Canadian travellers urged to be cautious abroad as monkeypox prompts new isolation measures*

Health officials warn of public safety measures, limited health-care access in other countries

https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/canadian-travellers-caution-monkeypox-phac-1.6480804


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 8, 2022)

internet search 0.00017 seconds; 
"Monkeypox Infection: To Fear or Not to Fear?
7 days agoThe experience at the Riordan Clinic alone in Wichita, Kansas clearly establishes the safety (and efficacy) of even the highest dosing regimens of vitamin C on a routine basis. Over the past 32 years, over 150,000 intravenous infusions of vitamin C have been administered at Riordan campuses."


----------



## Packerjohn (Jun 8, 2022)

The media needs to spread more fear.  The government needs to control us.  This is like a present from heaven for them.


----------



## Blessed (Jun 8, 2022)

The media does not need to spread more fear.  We need to wait for correct information provided by the WHO, CDC and our government.  We have enough to worry about now.  I don't plan to add this to my list unless warranted.


----------



## mrstime (Jun 8, 2022)

BC has once case.Hopefully it stays at one case.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 8, 2022)

Those


Packerjohn said:


> The media needs to spread more fear.  The government needs to control us.  This is like a present from heaven for them.


It just may be a present they made up / gave themselves,  like the previous epidemics that were used to spawn fear and harmful methods were introduced that hurt many children as well as grown-ups.  What was the dollar profits budgeted ?  Over many trillions of dollars ?


----------



## GoneFishin (Jun 9, 2022)

*‘Anyone can get monkeypox’: experts emphasize science-first messaging
*
https://globalnews.ca/news/8906271/monkeypox-science-homophobia-sexually-transmitted/


----------



## GoneFishin (Jun 9, 2022)

*CDC Raises Monkeypox Travel Alert to Level 2, Revises Guidance*

Travelers should “practice enhanced precautions.”

https://www.prevention.com/health/a40218558/cdc-monkeypox-travel-alert/


----------



## John cycling (Jun 9, 2022)

Blessed said:


> We need to wait for correct information provided by the WHO, CDC and our government.



You would be waiting for a very long, long time and the prospects are not good.  
Use your brain.  Think for yourself.  Don't let anyone else try to tell you what to think or believe.
Where are you getting your information, from organizations which greatly benefit from misleading you?
There are much better sources, not mainstream, but you would need to look for them and to be open minded.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jun 9, 2022)

*9 confirmed cases of monkeypox in Toronto as nationwide count reaches 110*

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/monkeypox-toronto-confirmed-cases-1.6483556


----------



## GoneFishin (Jun 10, 2022)

*Monkeypox can 'masquerade' as other conditions, with wide range of symptom severity*

Lesions appearing on certain body parts, including genital regions

In some cases, lesions are showing up on or inside various bodily areas, including patients' mouths, genitals or anal region, sometimes spreading to the limbs or torso or popping up across the entire body.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/monkeypox-symptom-severity-1.6483488


----------



## GoneFishin (Jun 11, 2022)

*Why leaving monkeypox unchecked in Canada could put more people at risk

Ongoing spread threatens to spill over into vulnerable communities*


Canada needs to act fast to get the monkeypox outbreak under control by scaling up testing, identifying cases quickly and solving key unanswered questions about the origin and ongoing spread of the virus before it takes root here and puts our most vulnerable at risk, public health experts say.

There have been 112 confirmed cases in Canada to date — one in British Columbia, four in Alberta, nine in Ontario and 98 in Quebec — but officials said Friday they are expecting that number to rise in the days and weeks ahead as more results come in.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/monkeypox-canada-outbreaks-spread-1.6485138


----------



## GoneFishin (Jun 11, 2022)

*Canadian heading World Health Organization's fight against monkeypox*

MONTREAL — The Canadian heading the World Health Organization's fight against monkeypox says it's crucial to act before the virus begin spreading in the general population.

Dr. Rosamund Lewis, the WHO's technical lead for monkeypox, grew up in Thunder Bay, Ont., and Ottawa before studying medicine at McGill University. 

Lewis says it's important not to be alarmist about the virus which spreads through close contact, including ****** contact, and has so far primarily affected men who have sex with men.

She says it's important for people to be aware of the symptoms and risks associated with the virus and take precautions if they are at risk.

https://ottawa.citynews.ca/national...organizations-fight-against-monkeypox-5468819


----------



## GoneFishin (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 13, 2022)

Those pictures look exactly like a body trying to expel toxins.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jun 14, 2022)

*World Health Organization holding emergency session next week on monkeypox*

WHO will gather experts together on June 23 to discuss virus said to be behaving unusually

The World Health Organization will convene an emergency committee on Thursday next week to assess whether the monkeypox outbreak represents a public health emergency of international concern.

That is the highest level of warning issued by the UN agency, which currently applies only to the COVID-19 pandemic and polio.

There have been 1,600 confirmed and 1,500 suspected cases of monkeypox this year and 72 deaths, WHO said, in 39 countries, including those where the virus usually spreads.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/who-monkey-pox-committee-meeting-1.6487993


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 14, 2022)

GoneFishin said:


> *World Health Organization holding emergency session next week on monkeypox*
> 
> WHO will gather experts together on June 23 to discuss *virus said to be behaving unusually*
> 
> ...


*"virus said to be behaving unusually"*

So I have to wonder which virology research institute has been studying and messing around with Monkey pox?

Wuhan was doing that with the corona virus and then we had Covid. Now we have Monkey pox?


----------



## Devi (Jun 14, 2022)

I wonder how long before they'll have a "vaccine"?


----------



## Packerjohn (Jun 14, 2022)

I read this fact several years ago.
"People who watch a lot of TV see criminals, murderers and rapists hiding behind every tree and don't trust anyone.
People who watch little or no TV are not very fearful of crime."

I choose to live my life not trembling in my booths.  Life is too short for that!


----------

